

NimES: NES emulator in Nim - def-
https://github.com/def-/nimes

======
beagle3
Ubercool.

Question about nim: from looking at
[https://github.com/def-/nimes/blob/master/src/nes/cpu.nim](https://github.com/def-/nimes/blob/master/src/nes/cpu.nim)
, I wonder: is there way to give the no. of cycles and instruction encoding
with the "op" template, so those 256 byte arrays get built automatically?

